# MES 30 mailbox mod project



## azbullfrog (Mar 9, 2013)

image.jpg



__ azbullfrog
__ Mar 9, 2013





I've been kicking an idea around for a mod for the AMNPS I received from Todd.  I bought a flat mailbox at Ace Hardware for $15, the AMNPS fits easily inside. I slid the grease pan out,and the indents on the back of the mailbox, with a few minor alterations will straddle the grease pan guides, snug against the bottom of my MES. The mailbox flap will be a good airflow control. I plan to drill holes through the mailbox and bottom of smoker. Here are some pics of work in progress. Any thoughts or ideas before I start drilling?  I plan to tent the holes inside and use a drip pan on bottom shelf. 

Thanks for any input!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






[/IMG]


----------



## daveomak (Mar 9, 2013)

Most folks install the MB on the outside of the smoker....  It gets good airflow and doesn't heat the smoker for doing cold smokes like cheese... If installed on the inside of the smoker, it may not get enough air....   Have you looked at other folk's installation of the MB on their smokers...  

Dave

*http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...0-new-pictures-for-attaching-elbow-to-mailbox*


----------



## azbullfrog (Mar 9, 2013)

Dave, 

The mailbox is mounted outside on the bottom of the MES 30.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 9, 2013)

Now I get it....  DUH....  the first pic didn't show up and I'm not familiar with that MES configuration...  Should work...  Sounds like you have it figured out.....  be sure the MB is "sealed" to the MES body so air draw and smoke will not leak out somewhere....   Dave


----------



## azbullfrog (Mar 9, 2013)

image.jpg



__ azbullfrog
__ Mar 9, 2013






Phase 1 complete. 

Phase 2 is to create exhaust vent. MES 30 has one 1/2" hole in the back, my MAV 732 leads go thru. I picked up a Broan duct wall cap, has built-in flue for exhaust airflow going out. I plan to cut out the back of smoker and install in top middle back. Thoughts on this Phase?

Thx again!












image.jpg



__ azbullfrog
__ Mar 9, 2013


----------



## dj mishima (Mar 15, 2013)

How did it work out for you?


----------



## azbullfrog (Mar 16, 2013)

Here is the finished mod. I fired it up to season mailbox and vent, loaded the amnps up with some of Todds pellets, and sat back and observed. Set up mav732 and watched temp climb to 200. Was able to adjust airflow with mailbox lid and vent damper to produce TBS. Plenty of draft to keep amnps going strong. Doing a beer can chicken later. 







[/IMG]


----------



## azbullfrog (Mar 16, 2013)

I uploaded 5 pics,  did they all make it?


----------



## dj mishima (Mar 16, 2013)

AZBullfrog said:


> I uploaded 5 pics, did they all make it?


I only saw one.


----------



## azbullfrog (Mar 16, 2013)

image.jpg



__ azbullfrog
__ Mar 16, 2013


----------



## azbullfrog (Mar 16, 2013)

image.jpg



__ azbullfrog
__ Mar 16, 2013


----------



## azbullfrog (Mar 16, 2013)

image.jpg



__ azbullfrog
__ Mar 16, 2013


----------



## azbullfrog (Mar 16, 2013)

image.jpg



__ azbullfrog
__ Mar 16, 2013


----------



## azbullfrog (Mar 16, 2013)

First smoke done post mod. Went well, TBS for full 2 1/2 hrs













image.jpg



__ azbullfrog
__ Mar 16, 2013


----------



## azbullfrog (Mar 16, 2013)

image.jpg



__ azbullfrog
__ Mar 16, 2013


----------



## ohboy01 (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm thinking of doing this mod but my only concern is with the grease drain. Does the grease flow into the mailbox, or does it pool I'm the bottom so,we here with no where to go?


----------

